# Pampered chef rescue fundraiser



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone...just wanted to let you know that American Maltese Association Rescue is having a PAMPERED CHEF fundraiser going on since yesterday until August 31st. I loved the items I got when Sandi's daughter did one a few years ago. You can get to the fundraiser this way:
Visit our fb page: http://americanmalteserescue.org/;
Visit the link below to the AMAR's party and click "Shop Now":
https://pamperedchef.com/go/AMARFUNDRAISER;
TO VIEW OUR INTERACTIVE CATALOG, click here:
https://issuu.com/pamperedc…/docs/pamperedchefss2017catalog…Please feel free to invite others to join and order.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Pampered Chef has great products, I have some that I bought at a friends party a few years ago. They are great products that last!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just tried to order and it said it would send my order to Pat Olivera? How do I order and have it come to me?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sherry said:


> I just tried to order and it said it would send my order to Pat Olivera? How do I order and have it come to me?


Sherry go to FB & try this page. I had issues as well.
https://www.pamperedchef.com/pws/houstonjen/guest-landing/9081247546523


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sherry said:


> I just tried to order and it said it would send my order to Pat Olivera? How do I order and have it come to me?


Well how nice of you to send gifts to Pat. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Yes, use the link that Sandi posted. That's the AMAR Party page and you can contact Jennifer Holloway who is listed as the representative. She's the person who is handling it and will put in all the orders. She's very helpful and will get back to you quickly if you send her a message.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, everyone!!! Go ahead and order!!! I LOVE Pampered Chef!!!

I put in my order yesterday and I'll be glad to get all the stuff you want also!!

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww, so sorry Pat! Sandi got me on the right path and mine will be shipped to me!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Also placed my order - got some glass mixing and prep bowls. I like the prep bowls have lids on them.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

My order is placed. I realized while shopping that I already own a lot of pampered chef items! :blush: On most of the pages I clicked there was an item or two I already have. The notable part of that is most of those items I have had for well over a decade, some well over two decades and they all still work wonderfully and look new! :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Placed my order - love the mini spatula and I always seem to need it when it's in the dishwasher.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Well, everyone!!! Go ahead and order!!! I LOVE Pampered Chef!!!
> 
> I put in my order yesterday and I'll be glad to get all the stuff you want also!!
> 
> :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033:


Nice try, Pat. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I want to order those pens to write on wine glasses. So nice when you have a lot of people and they're too drunk to remember what wine charm is theirs. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: And I also want a small scoop for cookie dough etc. This is my all time favorite though. I use it constantly for parties and at home. If you need a gift for someone, it's wonderful. https://www.pamperedchef.com/shop/D...issuu&utm_medium=ecatalog&utm_campaign=ss2017

Save​


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sue,

You need to get with the program:









You need your hands free for eating.




Snowbody said:


> Nice try, Pat. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I want to order those pens to write on wine glasses. So nice when you have a lot of people and they're too drunk to remember what wine charm is theirs. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: And I also want a small scoop for cookie dough etc. This is my all time favorite though. I use it constantly for parties and at home. If you need a gift for someone, it's wonderful. https://www.pamperedchef.com/shop/D...issuu&utm_medium=ecatalog&utm_campaign=ss2017
> 
> Save​


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Sue,
> 
> You need to get with the program:
> 
> ...


:smrofl::rofl::yahoo:Well yeah, sounds good to me! Too funny, Walter!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just placed my order tonight at https://www.pamperedchef.com/pws/hou.../9081247546523 
Our rep for Pampered Chef is Jennifer Holloway and she's located in Houston so hoping that she stays safe too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tomorrow at noon (Thursday) is the last day to take part in the Pampered Chef Fundraiser for American Maltese Association Rescue. If you haven't put in an order, do it quickly. There are also tickets given out for a prize drawing. I got all my order in the other day. Luckily Jennifer, our PC rep who lives in Houston wasn't hit too hard by the storm. So thankful.


----------

